# Spam in my email... how do I stop it?



## hat (Jan 4, 2011)

I've recently been getting tons of spam in my email, some 20 messages per day. They all go in the spam folder, but every once in a while something finds its way in there that isn't spam, so I end up going through them all anyway (not opening them, but reading titles and such). I would like to put an end to this nonsense, but how do I go about doing it?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 4, 2011)

hat said:


> I've recently been getting tons of spam in my email, some 20 messages per day. They all go in the spam folder, but every once in a while something finds its way in there that isn't spam, so I end up going through them all anyway (not opening them, but reading titles and such). I would like to put an end to this nonsense, but how do I go about doing it?



Thats because you are watching too much porn!  Noo,just joking 
well I have tried several spam filters and to be honnest there is more work with them than they are worth..I mean you need to teach them a long time and even after that its not going to be perfect.just takes too much time.though Im only getting 1-2 spam messages a day..I will too wait what others will suggest..


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it came from this "Local Hourly Jobs" bullshit. My mom was pushing me to get a job and showed me that nonsense... I reluctantly filled out the first 2-3 pages, until I caught on to the endless stream of the info harvesting scam. Guess the old fashioned way of newspaper ads and phone calls is the way to go.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 4, 2011)

Cialis Viagra? Enlarge penis? These are the ones I've been getting.
Other TPU users have been getting the exact same e-mails. My e-maill address is registered with very few places, and I'm getting tons of spam just like others.
Just let them go into your spam folder. If you set-up a filter, the sender's address will change, but you'll still be getting them.
Have you unsubscribed from any sites/newsletters recently?
Entered in any competitions using your e-mail addy recently?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 4, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm pretty sure it came from this "Local Hourly Jobs" bullshit. My mom was pushing me to get a job and showed me that nonsense... I reluctantly filled out the first 2-3 pages, until I caught on to the endless stream of the info harvesting scam. Guess the old fashioned way of newspaper ads and phone calls is the way to go.



then try to figure out how to unsubscribe from them and thats it

Edit: or try to block the sender if your email client allows you?


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Cialis Viagra? Enlarge penis? These are the ones I've been getting.
> Other TPU users have been getting the exact same e-mails. My e-maill address is registered with very few places, and I'm getting tons of spam just like others.
> Just let them go into your spam folder. If you set-up a filter, the sender's address will change, but you'll still be getting them.
> Have you unsubscribed from any sites/newsletters recently?
> Entered in any competitions using your e-mail addy recently?



I very seldom sign up for anything. I've been getting shit about Proactiv, Verizon Wireless, and about a million other things I don't remember.



Rado D said:


> then try to figure out how to unsubscribe from them and thats it
> 
> Edit: or try to block the sender if your email client allows you?



I use yahoo mail through the web...


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 4, 2011)

I get them even on gmail tho it filters them all to spam/trash.
Bots are good at finding email addresses now and google makes it even easier. Example
Also even tho most sites don't per say give out your info its not hard to find and the spammers don't really have an issue gathering addresses by illegal means.


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 7, 2011)

Rado D said:


> then try to figure out how to unsubscribe from them and thats it
> 
> Edit: or try to block the sender if your email client allows you?



I disagree with this.  While it may work, it also confirms to the spammer they got your attention and they have an active email address which may turn off that site (if you're lucky) but then can be passed on to people who buy those lists for additional spammage through different sites & email addresses.

Blocking users won't do any good, hotmail does a pretty good job of filtering but it just forces the spammers to change email addresses all the time.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Feb 2, 2011)

mrsemi said:


> I disagree with this.  While it may work, it also confirms to the spammer they got your attention and they have an active email address which may turn off that site (if you're lucky) but then can be passed on to people who buy those lists for additional spammage through different sites & email addresses.
> 
> Blocking users won't do any good, hotmail does a pretty good job of filtering but it just forces the spammers to change email addresses all the time.



Right you are mrsemi....I use hotmail on the forums and only really go to two forums. TPU and AnandTech. I get all the Viagra, Penis Enlargement, Pain Meds, Lasik Eye surgery, even friggin Facebook,(wouldn't go there if they paid me) the list is endless. I keep putting in the domain address to block senders (my blocked domain list is as long as your arm) the spammers just change the address and I keep getting the same crap.


----------



## qubit (Feb 2, 2011)

Hat, I'm afraid you're gonna have to just keep checking the spam folder or set up a new email account. The amount of spam you get is partly related to your name.

Say, for example that you registered hat@yahoo.com, then that email address is gonna get spam immediately - and I mean within hours at the most.

The reason? No, it's not Yahoo playing silly buggers. 'hat' is a common word and spammers are gonna automatically append it to every email provider going. I had this exact thing happen to me recently when I registered a name like that with Yahoo. And extremely annoying it was, too. 

Now, if you change it to something like hat2813@yahoo.com, then you're unlikely to see any spam at all, as they won't guess the number part. True, it doesn't look so good, but that's the price for eliminating spam and is what I had to do.

I've had a Yahoo account for years and had to put up with spam in the Bulk folder. Setting up filters in Yahoo to delete anything with v1agra etc in it helps of course, but can't eliminate it.

After seeing my instant spam with my new mailbox, I set up a new Yahoo account with numbers after the name and have not had one single spam. In fact, it's been so good, that I've disabled the spam filter! This means I can confidently receive all my emails in Outlook without having to log onto webmail periodically to check the damned Bulk folder. 

Finally, Yahoo has one awesome feature to really nail spam once and for all: disposable addresses. You set up a disposable address and then append a bit to it to make the unique disposable address. Then, you give all but your most trusted contacts the disposable address. This is what I do.

Disposable address examples:

nospam-tpu@yahoo.com
nospam-microsoft@tahoo.com

The 'nospam-' bit is the base address and the dash is compulsory. You can then append anything you like to it and hand out the combined address. Start getting spam on it? Just delete the disposable address and make a slightly different one.

Take my advice, you won't regret it.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2011)

hat said:


> I've recently been getting tons of spam in my email, some 20 messages per day. They all go in the spam folder, but every once in a while something finds its way in there that isn't spam, so I end up going through them all anyway (not opening them, but reading titles and such). I would like to put an end to this nonsense, but how do I go about doing it?



yeah thats kinda hard coz e-mail is kinda easy for spammer to get, from anywhere or just guessing
so far the effective way is by using filter, last time i check my yahoo and i just find about 500 blacklisted mail address as spam, but the bad thing is some true mail could trashed too, i guess thats the risk you cant hang on the filter only, the best filter is yourself which one is true and which one is spam
but after several months after that i find the spam that goes to inbox is reduced significantly
one more please dont reply the spam at all it will show your mail is active and it will attract many spam on the future


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm pretty sure it came from this "Local Hourly Jobs" bullshit. My mom was pushing me to get a job and showed me that nonsense... I reluctantly filled out the first 2-3 pages, until I caught on to the endless stream of the info harvesting scam. Guess the old fashioned way of newspaper ads and phone calls is the way to go.



train your spam filter most have an option or "blacklist" were you can add key words. do it genreally, such as add the word "hourly" or something similar. these trigger words when done correctly might help you sort the shit from the normal stuff. they/it might also have a white list. they can be used simultaniously. for example say you hate the job emials and blacklist "hourly" that message will get sent to the spam folder. Now say you like reading the EVGA e-mails their having a prize giveaway but they are doing it "hourly" so you whitelist the word "EVGA" these e-mails will show in your inbox normally even though they contain "hourly" see what i mean? its a rule set.


----------



## qubit (Feb 2, 2011)

@Solaris17

On top of that, adding the sender's email address to the contacts list will whitelist it too.

Believe it or not, I've had TPU alerts and other legit emails I got regularly go into the Bulk folder.  Whitelisting the address solved the problem permanently. On the whole, I find Yahoo's spam filter a little too aggressive sometimes and it needs to be calmed in this way.

Luckily, with my new mailbox, I can switch it off completely. The minute I start getting spam on it, the filter goes on. Or I create a new account.


----------

